# Solved: IP protocol stack binding: running out of ideas!



## TheSalmonLeaping (May 14, 2012)

Hello, first post, totally baffled:

I'm running windows 7 and out of the blue lost my wireless connection to my router last week. All other computers in the house are fine and can connect.

I've tried the following:
1) removed all firewalls,AVG etc from my machine
2) Tried the Windows Network Diagnostic tool, giving the 'Windows couldn't automatically bind the IP protocol stack to the network adapter' error
3) uninstalling and re-installing the wireless router drivers (netgear wnda3100)
4) tried connecting directly to the router via a cable, with no luck
5) resetting winsock, ip4, ip6, netsh (tcp/ip) stacks
6) ipconfig /all gives media state: Media Disconnected, DCHP Enabled = No, I can't get an IP address
7) I've checked that WLAN AutoConfig is started
8) I've removed all network adapters other than my wireless connection from the Network Connections screen
9) did a system restore to the day when the internet was last working, with no luck
10) started the system in safe mode, still couldn't connect to the internet

..and I'm about to crack open a large bottle of single malt, because I'm completely out of ideas. Anyone seen anything like this before?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Please attach a screen shot of the Networks page (don't collapse the Radar, Connection or Signal History) of the Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector. If you need help with that see TSG Posting a Screenshot. FWIW to take screen shots with Windows 7 or Vista I prefer to use the built-in Snipping Tool.

Also show ...

Open a (black) Command Prompt window:
Hold the *Windows logo* key and press *r*; in the Run box type *cmd* and click on *OK*.

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Did you check the wifi properties to make sure it's not set to static (unless that's what you meant by No. 7)


----------



## TheSalmonLeaping (May 14, 2012)

@Couriant: Yep, it's not set to static

@TerryNet: I've attached the Xirrus screenshot, below is the ipconfig

Thanks to both for taking a look!

>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## aguyinaskimask (May 1, 2012)

Should you be using DHCP with your ISP's network? Just start the DHCP client in services.msc if it is stopped. Try this, (if DHCP is applicable) hit the windows flag icon on your keyboard and "R" simultaneously until a run prompt opens. Type in run prompt, all lowercase services.msc. Make sure your DHCP client is set to "started" and not stopped. Startup type should be automatic. This is if you use DHCP which I gather you should based off of #6 and your ipconfig. Hope this helps.


----------



## TheSalmonLeaping (May 14, 2012)

Hi aguyinaskimask, I've checked the DHCP client, and it is started, with the startup type set to automatic, so sadly that's not the root cause.


----------



## aguyinaskimask (May 1, 2012)

I would try stopping it, and then starting it again, personally. Then reboot. I do not know for sure if it will work, but it shouldn't have any adverse effects.


----------



## aguyinaskimask (May 1, 2012)

As a follow up, I saw on another board, someone reinstalled the OS to fix that exact IP binding error successfully. Actually they chose to install Ubuntu, fixed it, so that seems to localize the issue to the OS itself. Was also Win 7 machine. I dont wan't to post link to another board, don't know how people like that around here or not.


----------



## TheSalmonLeaping (May 14, 2012)

was worth a try, but the client bounce didn't work. I'll hunt around a bit longer - don't quite have the energy to do an OS reinstall yet!


----------



## aguyinaskimask (May 1, 2012)

Do you, or did you, have Kaspersky Antivirus? Some others have fixed by removing it.


----------



## TheSalmonLeaping (May 14, 2012)

Haha, I've seen a boatload of posts about Kaspersky... no, I was using AVG/Avira, which I uninstalled when the problem started.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

A lot of the Xirrus output is missing, but there is enough there to show an apparent wireless connection. But the ipconfig /all shows no hint of any networking hardware. I regret to say that I have not yet seen a solution to this type of problem short of a Windows reinstall.

In addition to what you've already tried you could run the AVG Remover and try sfc /scannow.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

aguyinaskimask said:


> I dont wan't to post link to another board, don't know how people like that around here or not.


Just use your (good) judgement.  If it's appropriate to the thread and too much to summarize in a few words we all do it from time to time. If a person links to the same forum "too often" we get suspicious as to the motive.

In this specific case, since there was no solution other than a new installation, I think your choice to not link was appropriate.


----------



## TheSalmonLeaping (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for all your help, an OS reinstall it is... those other tips didn't produce any results.

Definitely time to reach for the whisky!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorry we were reduced to suggesting the "nuclear option." On a positive note, you'll have a brand new clean system.


----------



## TheSalmonLeaping (May 14, 2012)

WAHOOOOO!! Back in the game, the nuclear option worked like a charm! Thanks everyone for your input.

As an aside, reinstalling Windows 7 is soooo easy, I had no idea it could be that simple.

Start > Control Panel > search for Recovery > Advanced recovery methods
Then click on Return Windows to original settings > Reinstall Windows.

It'll prompt to backup your files though I backed mine up on an external hard drive as an extra precaution. Took a couple of hours and all is well.

P.S. I'm still going to drink that whisky


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

TheSalmonLeaping said:


> WAHOOOOO!! Back in the game, the nuclear option worked like a charm! Thanks everyone for your input.
> 
> As an aside, reinstalling Windows 7 is soooo easy, I had no idea it could be that simple.
> 
> ...


You've earned it


----------



## Nismotech (Jun 15, 2012)

I've managed to fix this by setting the WLAN autoconfig service to auto. For some reason mine was disabled. Once I did that then windows installed the mini port adapter and WIFI was working. I hardly use wifi so I am not sure what caused the WLAN service to get disabled or even when. My theory is that the driver package disables Windows WLAN autoconfig so you are able to use the manufacture's program. I am running a 2 month old install of Windows 7 64bit home. with an Intel 6150 wifi/wimax card. I get so much help from these forums (and the internet in general) that I decided to finally make a contribution. I hope this save someone from going nuclear! Thanks for all your help!


----------

